# TANKS ALOT!!



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Over the course of the last several days I picked up these beauties. I realized I didn't have any Shell tank cars so as usual, I went over-board. I stripped each one down, scrubbed the tanks in warm soapy water, polished the hand rails, and did a oil job. Got the oil straight out of the tank,lol. They all show a few minor scratches, but they look good, and roll like greased lighting. The lighted caboose is a very nice car, but the 642 box car is absolutely stunning. This is the nicest one I have, and I have MANY of them,lol. The 925 Gulf car has the plastic chassis, and is missing 2 steps, and the placards. Strictly a runner...I was lovingly holding a 625 gulf tanker the other day, staring at it as if it was a rare cheese-burger on a toasted bun, with onions. My wife noticed it, and she asked me what was so special about that particular car. I told her it was one of my favorites as a 5 year old little boy who was told repeatedly by Dad not to pick them up and hold them,lol. Every time I see one or pick one up, I can see myself as that little brat, cherishing that one, special car..Link coupler cars make a very unique "jingle" when you slightly shake them.. I can hear that sound right now..Ok, I'm a big girl with feelings... I miss my Dad






















ad very much.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*Tankyou* for sharing. 

Change the last number on three of them?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> *Tankyou* for sharing.
> 
> Change the last number on three of them?


The link coupler tank cars share the same number,625, with different product labels, such as Shell and Gulf. There's also a 625G.. The 925 gulf car has knuckle couplers. All 600 series cars have link coupler, 900 series cars have knuckle. As a little nose-running little squirt, we had both types, but I'm fondest of the link couplers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> The link coupler tank cars share the same number,625, with different product labels, such as Shell and Gulf. There's also a 625G.. The 925 gulf car has knuckle couplers. All 600 series cars have link coupler, 900 series cars have knuckle. As a little nose-running little squirt, we had both types, but I'm fondest of the link couplers.


Some talk about Lionel 3 rail not being realistic with the third rail.
Some talk about the Lionel "lobster claws". You heard that before?

Those link couplers look weird to me?
I never had any flyers and never noticed that type coupler before.

But now that I just picked up a Lionel prewar, their couplers look weird to me too.

Nice find, my favorite kind of rolling stock, Tanker cars.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Some talk about Lionel 3 rail not being realistic with the third rail.
> Some talk about the Lionel "lobster claws". You heard that before?
> 
> Those link couplers look weird to me?
> ...


We have a ton of O gauge also. At one time we had a square layout of 12 feet by 12 feet, with no sound-deadening roadbed. 5 trains going around at one time will cause you to go deaf,lol. I started my youngest out with Lionel as it was easy to get, lots of store selling it locally, and it was cheap. I didn't know about ebay at the time, so it was all Lionel.. I've mixed in K-Line and MTH, and I believe we have about 10 locos, starting with a Big Boy, a Allegheny, a Northern, Atlantics, and a host of diesels. When I found out about ebay the stuff hit the fan!! Back to my child-hood!!!!:appl:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
Tanks for sharing with us. I also have a 926, which is the 3 dome version with Knuckle coupler. 

And I remember playing with the 925 Link coupler tank as a kid. And oh yeah it shows, it is pretty scratched up and has a bent railing as I recall.

Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am primarily a link coupler collector/operator. I do have a large number of knuckle coupler cars and sets. Properly adjusted link couplers operate flawlessly and the cars couple closer together. Flyernut, you really need to attend the next S Fest and feed this addiction.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I used to buy nothing but knuckle cars, never any links. I didn't care for the look of the links. Still don't. That being said, I started buying certain link cars. Mostly for display but I did buy some nice common runners and changed them to knuckle couplers. I suppose changing the couplers may not set well with some but I am a collector/runner so like I said, some are for display, (the pristine cars), and some are for running, the average (but nice) cars. I have some older link cars that were in bad color shape so rather than search around for matching colors and new decals, I converted the couplers and weathered them, using the faded condition in my weathering.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> I used to buy nothing but knuckle cars, never any links. I didn't care for the look of the links. Still don't. That being said, I started buying certain link cars. Mostly for display but I did buy some nice common runners and changed them to knuckle couplers. I suppose changing the couplers may not set well with some but I am a collector/runner so like I said, some are for display, (the pristine cars), and some are for running, the average (but nice) cars. I have some older link cars that were in bad color shape so rather than search around for matching colors and new decals, I converted the couplers and weathered them, using the faded condition in my weathering.


I like originality. If I get a link car that's been converted, if it's real nice I'll change it back. But bottom line , they're your cars, do what you'd like and enjoy them.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I have both link and knuckle coupler cars and they both run fine at home. I also like leaving them original like Flyernut said especially if the cars are in decent or better shape. 

Some of the track work on our club modular layout causes breakaways, sometimes it is just the venue we set up in with really uneven floors. This is more a problem with the link couplers, but one of our members found a solution;

We take a small black rubber band, the size used to braid horse manes and hook it from pin to pin over the link couplers. No more breakaways for us.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> I have both link and knuckle coupler cars and they both run fine at home. I also like leaving them original like Flyernut said especially if the cars are in decent or better shape.
> 
> Some of the track work on our club modular layout causes breakaways, sometimes it is just the venue we set up in with really uneven floors. This is more a problem with the link couplers, but one of our members found a solution;
> 
> ...


Great tip!!!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

A he-man like you should not feel regret for missing Dad, I miss mine too and your story brought a tear or two to my eyes. Thanks for that reminder when we were kids.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> A he-man like you should not feel regret for missing Dad, I miss mine too and your story brought a tear or two to my eyes. Thanks for that reminder when we were kids.


You're so very much welcome...


----------

